# Homing Pigeons and Loft



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a relatively small loft (4X4 ft, 8 ft tall) and white homers that I need to find a new home for due to an upcoming move.

I just have them for dog training, so they are not banded with seamless bands, and I have not kept track of pairs. They mostly just fly from Lee Kay back to my house (Murray), and lay eggs to replace any that went missing.

Asking $7 a bird, I have about 18. $75 for the coop if you will come and get it. OBO.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Do you know what bloodline your birds are from?


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

No, I have no info on their bloodline.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hill Hunter said:


> No, I have no info on their bloodline.


 Roger that.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Birds and Loft are spoken for.


----------

